# who here trains in savate?



## MMAfighter (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm just wondering if anyone here trains in savate, if you do, how is it, do you spar a lot, do a lot of bag/pad work, and do or how do you rank yourselveS?


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 30, 2005)

MMAfighter said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering if anyone here trains in savate, if you do, how is it, do you spar a lot, do a lot of bag/pad work, and do or how do you rank yourselveS?


MMA,

Ive been looking into Savate myself, but on the basis of the competitive bouts Ive witnessed, I find myself less impressed with that system than I am when I see the great work done by M. OLIVIER GRUNER.

However, I plan to audit a local club before I commit any time & money to a system that might end up alienating me for whatever reason(s).


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 3, 2005)

i don't but i have heard some good things about itsweet Brighit bless your blade

John


----------

